# Hunter Education courses



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am a Hunter Education Instructor certified by the state. Anyone with an organization (Boy Scouts, Webelos, etc) or church/moose/eagles/etc. I can set up private courses for just your invited members or family and friends. Contact information available in my profile. Over 40 Classes taught.

Huntinbull


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Wondered if I could get this Stickied to the top? Would like to make sure anyone that needs the Hunter Education course has the opportunity.
Thanks

Huntinbull


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

I've never seen Huntinbull with a gun but he's a heck of a guy to have around out on the fishing boat! I'm sure he is one heck of an instructor.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Little further info. If you would like me to teach a class, especially in the fall, I need 3-4 weeks of notice so I can get supplies. No class too small, no class too large (although the really large ones need more prep time.). My contact info is in my profile, please call or email or PM with any questions or comments.

Huntinbull


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Getting a little closer to the fall season so I figured I would bring this back to the top. Weekends are filling up fast so......

Huntinbull


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

My boy (12) and I are excited about this weekend, we are taking it south of Dayton. he went on his first Doving trip last year with his apprentice license and is now hook with a new shotgun to boot.


----------

